# Anyone has interest to review IBBQ-4T/IBBQ-4XS Replacement Colored Probe 4-Pack Kit  for free on Amazon?



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 13, 2022)

Who has interest to review our IBBQ-4T/IBBQ-4XS Replacement Colored Probe 4-Pack Kit* for free* on Amazon? Please* reply this post and choice which model probes u need*. *We have 5 free kits to do reviews now.* 
 Notes: Each person only has one chance for this unit, please give this chance to other friends if you have done this before. Thank you!

Who can enter this time free review list?
People who has Amazon account.

Open for USA friends ！！


----------



## Alsta (Jun 13, 2022)

I could use a replacement Set


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 13, 2022)

I down to 2 probes and could really use this!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 13, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I down to 2 probes and could really use this!


Will pm u sir.Thanks for your support.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 13, 2022)

Alsta said:


> I could use a replacement Set


Hi friend.Will pm u to talk details.Thank you!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 13, 2022)

Interested. These would save a headache haha


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 13, 2022)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Interested. These would save a headache haha


Thanks for support.Will pm u,Sir.


----------



## Fat Old Guy (Jun 13, 2022)

If there's any left I would just give the rest of my set to my brother since he already has one on loan.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 14, 2022)

Fat Old Guy said:


> If there's any left I would just give the rest of my set to my brother since he already has one on loan.


yep.U got it.Will pm u,Sir.


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jun 14, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to review our IBBQ-4T/IBBQ-4XS Replacement Colored Probe 4-Pack Kit* for free* on Amazon? Please* reply this post and choice which model probes u need*. *We have 5 free kits to do reviews now.*
> Notes: Each person only has one chance for this unit, please give this chance to other friends if you have done this before. Thank you!
> 
> Who can enter this time free review list?
> ...


I am a newbie her, so yeah, I'd love to give it a try


----------



## SpartyBucks (Jun 19, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to review our IBBQ-4T/IBBQ-4XS Replacement Colored Probe 4-Pack Kit* for free* on Amazon? Please* reply this post and choice which model probes u need*. *We have 5 free kits to do reviews now.*
> Notes: Each person only has one chance for this unit, please give this chance to other friends if you have done this before. Thank you!
> 
> Who can enter this time free review list?
> ...


----------



## SpartyBucks (Jun 19, 2022)

I'm a happy owner of the ibbq-4t and would be thrilled to review a set of replacement probes. I'm in USA and bought from my Amazon account.


----------



## Nodak21 (Jun 19, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to review our IBBQ-4T/IBBQ-4XS Replacement Colored Probe 4-Pack Kit* for free* on Amazon? Please* reply this post and choice which model probes u need*. *We have 5 free kits to do reviews now.*
> Notes: Each person only has one chance for this unit, please give this chance to other friends if you have done this before. Thank you!
> 
> Who can enter this time free review list?
> ...


I would be happy to try it and review


----------



## RichGTS (Jul 4, 2022)

I love my IBBQ-4T and would be happy to do a review on the replacement probes. 
Thank you


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jul 4, 2022)

RichGTS said:


> I love my IBBQ-4T and would be happy to do a review on the replacement probes.
> Thank you


Will pm u,sir.


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Jul 5, 2022)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Who has interest to review our IBBQ-4T/IBBQ-4XS Replacement Colored Probe 4-Pack Kit* for free* on Amazon? Please* reply this post and choice which model probes u need*. *We have 5 free kits to do reviews now.*
> Notes: Each person only has one chance for this unit, please give this chance to other friends if you have done this before. Thank you!
> 
> Who can enter this time free review list?
> ...


Absolutely!!!


----------



## negolien (Jul 5, 2022)

You know I wish in could but the probes for my IBBQ 4t are still working awesome LOL


----------



## dr k (Jul 5, 2022)

Are there colored probes for the IRF-4S?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jul 5, 2022)

dr k said:


> Are there colored probes for the IRF-4S?


4T color probes set can also be applied to 4S thermometer，will pm u,sir.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 6, 2022)

I'll review them.


----------



## B_R_Brian (Jul 12, 2022)

I would be interested in testing the IBBQ-4XS - the color coding seems like a nice way to keep track of which probe is which and I've been looking at them on Amazon


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jul 14, 2022)

B_R_Brian said:


> I would be interested in testing the IBBQ-4XS - the color coding seems like a nice way to keep track of which probe is which and I've been looking at them on Amazon


Will pm u.sir.


----------

